
Show HN: A platform for creating tutorials using Markdown - msrshahrukh
https://codeilm.com/stories/
======
msrshahrukh
Its a platform for creating tutorials/stories only using Markdown.

You can \- Create step-wise tutorials

\- Embed YouTube videos on your posts

\- Add all your posts to your personal website with just one line of code

\- Measure how your posts perform over time with views/likes/location metrics

\- Suggest improvements for a tutorial similar to a pull request in Github
(still in active development, will be released by this weekend :) )

\- Add projects and show it to the community so that you can find a partner to
work on your project.

~~~
brudgers
I clicked the top link, there was an animation, but no change.

